

Rails Performance – What You Need To Know - aerosmile
http://www.airpair.com/ruby-on-rails/performance

======
mceoin
I keep hearing that Rails can be scaled, but how does that explain the fact
that Twitter had to switch off of Rails in order to scale?

~~~
obiefernandez
Twitter has a many-faceted, hugely complex architecture that to my knowledge
still includes Rails.

~~~
javiayala
Not to mention that by the time that twitter needed to scale rails the
framework itself was very different and a little less powerfull. That goes to
ruby as well.

------
nexitlabs
It seems like rails in 2.1 has improvements in garbage collection, definitely
need to learn more to high scale rails.

~~~
adymo
Ruby 2.1 has a very important property: GC scales linearly with the amount of
memory allocated.

Before 2.1 GC performance increased polynomially. So, for example, processing
10k rows from the table could take 10 seconds, and 100k would never finish.

With 2.1 everything I do actually finishes :)

~~~
obiefernandez
Ruby 2.1 is a huge step forward. Surprised that more people aren't talking
about it.

------
javiayala
I like the post. Is always great to learn new or different ways to solve the
same challenge. Great tutorial.

